# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Hairmax lux 9 question, please help

## phlifter

I am a 21 year old who has some thinning hair on my crown and the hairline, my regimen is spectral dnc-n and fin every other day (I felt less of a sex drive so I switched it, any thoughts on that?) I am thinking of getting the hairmax lux 9, I'm just scared it will make things worst...money is no issue so please spare that, I just wanna know if its risky and your thoughts, thanks a lot everyone! I read that the 9 is the best one and that's why I chose that one!

----------


## greatjob!

Walk over to the garbage and throw $400 into it, you will get the same results as buying a laser comb. Or you could just send the $400 to my paypal account...

Also I have heard of several people switching to every other day with fin and having the same results as taking it everyday. Take pictures and monitor your progress

----------


## Misery

Has anyone on here had anything from those laser combs, I see a lot of people use them on here?

----------


## Tracy C

> I am thinking of getting the hairmax lux 9, I'm just scared it will make things worst...


 The laser comb does work - but it doesn't work for everyone.  I use it myself and I have gained benefit from using it.  So has my sister - and so have many other women I have chatted with since joining this forum and the Women's Hair Loss Project.  I have not chatted with very many men who have gained benefit from using it though.  With that said I am currently under the impression that it probably works better for women than it does for men.

If you do decide to give it a try, make sure to get it directly through Hairmax.  That way you will get the money back guarantee.  The time frame of the guarantee they offer is sufficient to determine if you are benefiting from using it or not.  If it does not give you the benefit you expect, just send it back within that time frame for a refund.






> Walk over to the garbage and throw $400 into it, you will get the same results as buying a laser comb.


 This is not a true statement.






> Walk over to the garbage and throw $400 into it, you will get the same results as buying a laser comb.


 Really?  I have only chatted with a few members of this forum who have actually tried it.  Most of those who claim the laser comb does absolutely nothing have not even tried it.  So take those statements that claim it does nothing with a grain of salt.  Take my statements with a grain of salt as well.  As I stated above, I do believe it probably works better for women than it does for men.

----------


## baldy1990

> The laser comb does work - but it doesn't work for everyone.  I use it myself and I have gained benefit from using it.  So has my sister - and so have many other women I have chatted with since joining this forum and the Women's Hair Loss Project.  I have not chatted with very many men who have gained benefit from using it though.  With that said I am currently under the impression that it probably works better for women than it does for men.
> 
> If you do decide to give it a try, make sure to get it directly through Hairmax.  That way you will get the money back guarantee.  The time frame of the guarantee they offer is sufficient to determine if you are benefiting from using it or not.  If it does not give you the benefit you expect, just send it back within that time frame for a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a true statement.
> ...


 i think i'll give it a try,but i'm kind afraid cause it is laser,is it completly safe for the skin or does it have something that makes you dependent.Also how long do you use it

----------


## greatjob!

> The laser comb does work - but it doesn't work for everyone.  I use it myself and I have gained benefit from using it.  So has my sister - and so have many other women I have chatted with since joining this forum and the Women's Hair Loss Project.  I have not chatted with very many men who have gained benefit from using it though.  With that said I am currently under the impression that it probably works better for women than it does for men.
> 
> If you do decide to give it a try, make sure to get it directly through Hairmax.  That way you will get the money back guarantee.  The time frame of the guarantee they offer is sufficient to determine if you are benefiting from using it or not.  If it does not give you the benefit you expect, just send it back within that time frame for a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a true statement.
> ...


 What I said is most definitely a true statement. Laser light therapy does zero for mpb, period. I believe that there are some benefits in terms of healing, like for example after someone has a transplant and possibly helps with overall hair health, but it will do jack to help with mpb. I could see it maybe working better for women than for men but the op is a man, so...

I have used the hairmax comb religiously for almost a year in the past all it did was waste my time and lighten my wallet. I also under went treatment with a commercial laser 3 times a week for about 6 months and there was zero benefit. Don't waste your time or money

----------


## Tracy C

> What I said is most definitely a true statement.


 No it isn't.

----------


## Tracy C

> i think i'll give it a try,but i'm kind afraid cause it is laser,is it completly safe for the skin or does it have something that makes you dependent.Also how long do you use it


 The company that makes the Hairmax laser comb has had to prove both safety and efficacy multiple times - and they have done so successfully multiple times.  I've been using mine since November of 2007, which was long before it was cleared for treating FPB.  My sister got hers six months later after seeing how much it helped with my hair.  In all this time, neither of us have had any problems from using it.  I haven't heard or read from anyone else who had a problem from using it.  My sister and I both use it every other day for about 10 to 15 minutes.  10 to 15 minutes is plenty of time to treat your whole scalp.

----------


## baldy1990

> The company that makes the Hairmax laser comb has had to prove both safety and efficacy multiple times - and they have done so successfully multiple times.  I've been using mine since November of 2007, which was long before it was cleared for treating FPB.  My sister got hers six months later after seeing how much it helped with my hair.  In all this time, neither of us have had any problems from using it.  I haven't heard or read from anyone else who had a problem from using it.  My sister and I both use it every other day for about 10 to 15 minutes.  10 to 15 minutes is plenty of time to treat your whole scalp.


 what type of hairloss do you have?and what has it done for you,did it thicken your hair

----------


## 8868alex

As an adjunct therapy to Propecia / Minoxidil it may be of some use to hair quality and to a lesser extent hair retention. This is a personal view based on experience!

If you have those modest goals, you could consider a purchase, just don't expect miracles!

----------


## baldesswonder

stay with the tried and true which is minoxidil, proscar, etc.

----------


## Tracy C

> what type of hairloss do you have?and what has it done for you,did it thicken your hair


 I have common androgenetic alopecia.  Both MPB and FPB run very strong on my mothers side of the family.  My primary care doctor told me about the laser comb in the fall of 2007.  It had just received FDA clearance not long before that.  So I bought one and gave it a try.  My hair did thicken up and the quality of my hair improved noticeably.  I did not tell anybody back then that I started treating my hair loss, yet everyone in my life noticed the improvement in my hair and commented about it.  Obviously, they also asked how I did it.  Back at that time, the laser comb was the only treatment I was using.  So this improvement cannot be associated with anything else other than using my laser comb.  My sister is also suffering with androgenetic alopecia.  She bought herself a laser comb after seeing the improvement in my hair.  My sister experienced the same benefits as I have.

The laser comb does not work for everyone  but it does work.  What LLLT does is it increases the caliber of the hair you have.  It increases the strength of the hair that you have.  It improves the quality of the hair that you have.  It also makes your hair grow faster.  This includes hair that grows back from using Minoxidil.  Guys may not be able to appreciate the benefits of those four things  but a woman certainly can.  I have continued to use my laser comb since the day I received it - and I intend to keep using it.

----------


## baldy1990

> I have common androgenetic alopecia.  Both MPB and FPB run very strong on my mother’s side of the family.  My primary care doctor told me about the laser comb in the fall of 2007.  It had just received FDA clearance not long before that.  So I bought one and gave it a try.  My hair did thicken up and the quality of my hair improved noticeably.  I did not tell anybody back then that I started treating my hair loss, yet everyone in my life noticed the improvement in my hair and commented about it.  Obviously, they also asked how I did it.  Back at that time, the laser comb was the only treatment I was using.  So this improvement cannot be associated with anything else other than using my laser comb.  My sister is also suffering with androgenetic alopecia.  She bought herself a laser comb after seeing the improvement in my hair.  My sister experienced the same benefits as I have.
> 
> The laser comb does not work for everyone – but it does work.  What LLLT does is it increases the caliber of the hair you have.  It increases the strength of the hair that you have.  It improves the quality of the hair that you have.  It also makes your hair grow faster.  This includes hair that grows back from using Minoxidil.  Guys may not be able to appreciate the benefits of those four things – but a woman certainly can.  I have continued to use my laser comb since the day I received it - and I intend to keep using it.


 did you have problem in your temples area?and did it it help you there.Now i start thinking that maybe cause gys keep their hair short can tell the differrence

----------


## Tracy C

> did you have problem in your temples area?and did it it help you there.Now i start thinking that maybe cause gys keep their hair short can tell the differrence


 My problem has been behind my hair line.  This is my sisters problem as well.  My mother, aunts and female cousins on the other hand lost their hair from the hair line back just like guys with the "A" type of MPB do.

I am not sure if the length of hair matters but it is a good thought.  It just might matter.  I'm going to ponder over that for a while.   :Smile:

----------


## greatjob!

here is a discussion posted by a very well respected transplant surgeon:

http://www *dot* hair restoration network *dot* com/eve/150351-list-doctors-who-consider-lllt-quackary.html
(remove the bold dot and the spaces in the above link, so stupid we can't post certain links)

I have never seen any legitimate before and after photos that justify the cost of LLLT. Like I said previously I have used both at home and commercial LLLT and it was a complete waste of time. I can see how someone could convince themselves of results after spending the money, but it is garbage. To the op, do what you want, but don't expect much

----------


## Tracy C

> I can see how someone could convince themselves of results after spending the money...


 Explain how others can see improvement.  If you had read my post about it, you would have read that everyone in my life noticed the improvement in my hair.  Even though I didn't tell anyone that I was doing anything about my hair loss.  My own sister even bought one for herself based on the improvement she saw in my hair.  You cannot explain that away.

LLLT does work - but it does not work for everyone.  Yes, there are doctors who will refuse to accept any benefit from LLLT at all.  But there are other well respected hair restoration doctors who have seen their patients benefit from LLLT.  It is not garbage to everyone - but the price is too high.  I'll give you that much - but no more.

----------


## greatjob!

> Explain how others can see improvement.  If you had read my post about it, you would have read that everyone in my life noticed the improvement in my hair.  Even though I didn't tell anyone that I was doing anything about my hair loss.  My own sister even bought one for herself based on the improvement she saw in my hair.  You cannot explain that away.
> 
> LLLT does work - but it does not work for everyone.  Yes, there are doctors who will refuse to accept any benefit from LLLT at all.  But there are other well respected hair restoration doctors who have seen their patients benefit from LLLT.  It is not garbage to everyone - but the price is too high.  I'll give you that much - but no more.


 Well I think we can agree to disagree. I appreciate your opinion and am happy you have found LLLT beneficial. Regardless I think this debate was helpful for the op and others as I think we have effectively laid out both schools of thought regarding LLLT.

----------


## powersam

> The company that makes the Hairmax laser comb has had to prove both safety and efficacy multiple times - and they have done so successfully multiple times.


 Could you post these studies please?

----------


## baldy1990

Why should i use it on the entire head?

well if i just only use it on the temples and in front it would save me a lot of time and would only take me 1-2 minutes.Can i do that?

also is there any dependance i mean do hair folices become dependent on the laser and must use it for life?I dont want to quit laser and end up worse

----------


## Tracy C

This whole notion of dependence is a point of great misunderstanding.  Hereditary hair loss is a progressive condition that continues to do it's thing all your life.  That means that whatever you do to treat your hereditary hair loss, regardless of what you do, you will need to keep doing it for the rest of your life.  Whether you treat the problem or not, the condition is going to keep trying to progress.  Treating it makes it more difficult for the condition to progress.

----------


## powersam

> The company that makes the Hairmax laser comb has had to prove both safety and efficacy multiple times - and they have done so successfully multiple times.


 Could you post these proofs please?

----------


## Tracy C

The studies are on the FDA website.   :Confused:

----------


## powersam

So you'll make a claim but not post the proof of that claim?

----------


## baldy1990

can you use it only in the area that you want to save time

----------


## Tracy C

> So you'll make a claim but not post the proof of that claim?


 It is not my place to prove anything to you.  Lexington has already proven it to the FDA.  You can read information from the FDA's website just as easily as I can.

----------


## Tracy C

> can you use it only in the area that you want to save time


 I don't know.  I use mine as directed.

----------


## baldy1990

sorry for the questions,

how much does it costs one good one that deserves my money,i dont want to buy something cheap that will not work for sure

is laser comb the best laser device i can get or there are better ones

----------


## Tracy C

> is laser comb the best laser device i can get or there are better ones


 The only laser device that I have personal experience with is the Hairmax laser comb.  I know there are a few knock-offs on the market - but the knock-offs have not been cleared by the FDA.  The Hairmax is the only one that has been cleared by the FDA thus far.  I am aware that a couple of other makers of laser devices have applied for FDA clearance though.  I just don't know if any of those have achieved clearance yet.  The FDA is being very strict about these.  The study for clearance of the laser cap is a better designed study than Lexington used for the Laser comb, which in and of themselves were a very well designed studies - double-blind, placebo controlled and evaluated by unbiased third parties.  However, the Laser cap has not cleared yet as far as I know - and it is a lot more expensive.

----------


## bruce42

I've read Lexington's study.  It's a scam.  In the study they actually show reduced growth.  There is not a shred of evidence that LLLT improves hair quality in anyone.

----------


## Tracy C

> In the study they actually show reduced growth.


 No they don't.  If you feel it is a scam, don't buy it.  It has helped me and several other women.  I know it is not a scam but I also know that it does not work for everyone.

----------


## bruce42

> No they don't.  If you feel it is a scam, don't buy it.  It has helped me and several other women.  I know it is not a scam but I also know that it does not work for everyone.


 
Investigator’s assessment at week 26 (Table IV; pg. 290)
_______________Hairmax__________Sham Device
_______________ n = 72_____________ n = 38
No growth______ 46 (63.9&#37 :Wink: _________ 22 (57.9%)
Minimal growth__ 18 (25.0%) _________10 (26.3%)
Moderate growth _7 (9.7%)___________ 5 (13.2%)
Dense growth ____1 (1.4%)___________ 1 (2.6%)

As you can see, the sham device had more growth %

----------


## Tracy C

Those are not the results of any of the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA.

Again, if you feel it is a scam don't buy it - but I am not going to stop using mine simply because you feel it is a scam.

----------


## bruce42

> Those are not the results of any of the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA.
> 
> Again, if you feel it is a scam don't buy it - but I am not going to stop using mine simply because you feel it is a scam.


 It's not about me feeling it's a scam or it working for you.  It's about you suggesting there is scientific evidence that it works AND THERE IS NONE!

Here is what it says on Lexingtons's site:

_The results of the key clinical study performed with the HairMax LaserComb which led to the original FDA clearance to market was published in the May 2009 Issue of Clinical Drug Investigation. The article entitled, HairMax LaserComb Phototherapy Device in the Treatment of Male Androgenetic Alopecia, is indexed as Clin Drug Invest 2009: 29 (5): 283-292 in most of the biomedical databases such as MEDLINE, EMBASE/Excerpta Medica, etc. The studies also showed that there were no serious adverse effects in any of the trial participants._

I took the above table IV pg. 290 from the following pdf file:

HairMax LaserComb Laser Phototherapy Device in the Treatment of Male Androgenetic Alopecia
A Randomized, Double-Blind, Sham Device-Controlled, Multicentre Trial
Matt Leavitt,1 Glenn Charles,2 Eugene Heyman3 and David Michaels4

Clin Drug Invest 2009; 29 (5): 283-292

If you say otherwise, I'm sorry you are either a liar or just plain ignorant.  If it works for you, great continue being deluded, but don't suggest to others that there is a scientific study showing it works.  IT DOES NOT.  You have to actually read the article carefully and understand the statistical gymnastics they employ.

----------


## Tracy C

Bruce,

You can bark at me till you are blue in the face and pass out cold.  You will never convince me that the laser comb does nothing.  I will remind you that I use the laser comb myself and have used it since November of 2007.  I have benefited from it, my sister has benefited from it and many other ladies have benefited from it.  I would not waste my time using it if I did not benefit from using it.  I have seen first hand that it does in fact improve the hair that you have.  Prior to joining this forum, I had no idea that there was even a controversy over it at all.

Lexington has submitted multiple studies to gain FDA clearance.  Those results you have typed up are not in any of the studies I read.  More importantly, they are certainly not the results submitted to gain approval for treating women's hair loss.  Obviously treating women's hair loss is much more important to me than treating men's hair loss.  I have seen and spoken to too many women who have benefited from using the laser comb to be able to believe a single word you say against it.  You are beating a dead horse.

----------


## baldozer

> Bruce,
> 
> You can bark at me till you are blue in the face and pass out cold.  You will never convince me that the laser comb does nothing.  I will remind you that I use the laser comb myself and have used it since November of 2007.  I have benefited from it, my sister has benefited from it and many other ladies have benefited from it.  I would not waste my time using it if I did not benefit from using it.  I have seen first hand that it does in fact improve the hair that you have.  Prior to joining this forum, I had no idea that there was even a controversy over it at all.
> 
> Lexington has submitted multiple studies to gain FDA clearance.  Those results you have typed up are not in any of the studies I read.  More importantly, they are certainly not the results submitted to gain approval for treating women's hair loss.  Obviously treating women's hair loss is much more important to me than treating men's hair loss.  I have seen and spoken to too many women who have benefited from using the laser comb to be able to believe a single word you say against it.  You are beating a dead horse.


 Tracy, please tell me something that would grow hair on my NW7 bald head  :Mad: !

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy, please tell me something that would grow hair on my NW7 bald head !


 Sorry.  I wish I could but I can't.  The best option to try to grow back some of the hair you have lost if you have lost that much is the big 3 and hair transplant surgery.  Currently, there is no treatment that can give you all of your hair back.  You may be able to get some of it back - but you cannot get all of it back.

----------


## bruce42

> Bruce,
> 
> You can bark at me till you are blue in the face and pass out cold.  You will never convince me that the laser comb does nothing.  I will remind you that I use the laser comb myself and have used it since November of 2007.  I have benefited from it, my sister has benefited from it and many other ladies have benefited from it.  I would not waste my time using it if I did not benefit from using it.  I have seen first hand that it does in fact improve the hair that you have.  Prior to joining this forum, I had no idea that there was even a controversy over it at all.
> 
> Lexington has submitted multiple studies to gain FDA clearance.  Those results you have typed up are not in any of the studies I read.  More importantly, they are certainly not the results submitted to gain approval for treating women's hair loss.  Obviously treating women's hair loss is much more important to me than treating men's hair loss.  I have seen and spoken to too many women who have benefited from using the laser comb to be able to believe a single word you say against it.  You are beating a dead horse.


 It's not about convincing you, I am simply posting the facts.  There is no evidence that Lasercomb does anything.  That is the hard data.  I have read all of Lexington's studies.  But what boggles my mind is your obtuse comment on how what I posted is not in the studies YOU'VE read.  This is impossible IF you have actually read the studies.  I gave you the exact citation that Lexington used to gain FDA clearance.  I have the pdf file.  If you have read the studies then you too should have this file.  Open the file and look at it.  I simply copied and pasted the results from the study.  IF you continue to contradict this, then there is something wrong with you.

This does not mean Lasers won't be proven to be useful in the future.  They may be.  But they have not as of yet, or at least I'm not aware of any such studies.  If there are, please cite them.  I cited mine.

----------


## Tracy C

You are beating a dead horse.  It is pointless to keep beating a horse after it is already dead.  I remind you once more.  I actually use the laser comb.  I have used mine for many years now.  I actually know first hand what it does.  I also know others who have benefited from using it.  It does in fact improve the hair that you have.

Display all the text from all the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA.  Don't leave anything out.  Not a single word.

----------


## bruce42

> You are beating a dead horse.  It is pointless to keep beating a horse after it is already dead.  I remind you once more.  I actually use the laser comb.  I have used mine for many years now.  I actually know first hand what it does.  I also know others who have benefited from using it.  It does in fact improve the hair that you have.
> 
> Display all the text from all the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA.  Don't leave anything out.  Not a single word.


 I'm not beating a dead horse, I'm simply displaying the facts as published by Lexington.  Anecdotal evidence does not establish a fact.  Where should I display it?  It's a whole article.

----------


## Tracy C

> Where should I display it?  It's a whole article.


 Display the entire text, word for word, of all the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA that lead to clearance.  Not just the one you keep referring to, but all of them - and display the text here in this thread.  Word for word - don't leave anything out.

----------


## bruce42

> Display the entire text, word for word, of all the studies Lexington submitted to the FDA that lead to clearance.  Not just the one you keep referring to, but all of them - and display the text here in this thread.  Word for word - don't leave anything out.


 It's not the one I keep referring to, it's the one that Lexington refers to on their website as being the one used for FDA clearance.  They don't list others.

It's the only one that is peer reviewed and published in a real research journal: you can find in pubmed--->  
HairMax LaserComb Laser Phototherapy Device in the Treatment of Male Androgenetic Alopecia
A Randomized, Double-Blind, Sham Device-Controlled, Multicentre Trial
Matt Leavitt,1 Glenn Charles,2 Eugene Heyman3 and David Michaels4

Clin Drug Invest 2009; 29 (5): 283-292

Anything else is meaningless if it's not peer reviewed since there will be no checks and balances on the numbers the company reports.

You do understand the concept of peer reviewed, right?

----------


## powersam

You can huff and puff all you want Tracy, until YOU start posting evidence you should shut your mouth and stop recommending a product that you have not yet posted any solid evidence in support of.




> The use of low-level light for hair growth: part I.
> Avram MR, Rogers NE.
> Source
> 
> Cornell Department of Dermatology, New York, NY, USA. dochair@aol.com
> Abstract
> BACKGROUND AND OBJECTIVE:
> 
> Low-level laser therapy (LLLT) is a new therapy for the treatment of hair loss. It has received enormous media attention and tremendous marketing budgets from companies that sell the devices, but no independent, peer-reviewed studies have demonstrated its efficacy in this application. Here we investigate the efficacy of LLLT in enhancing hair growth.
> ...


 


> *However, paired i-testing indicated that none of these changes was statistically significant. Also, blinded evaluation of global images did not support an improvement in hair density or caliber.*

----------


## powersam

The data table from the study Hairmax references:

----------


## bruce42

> The data table from the study Hairmax references:


 Yeah, that's the exact table where I got my numbers from.  I didn't bother posting the subjects' assessment numbers because they are way too subjective.  The less biased investigators' assessment numbers are more objective and clearly show that there was more growth with a sham device, LOL  :Smile:

----------


## lucrio

I've used the laser comb per manufacturer instructions for almost a year now and I will say that it is it not completely useless. It has made my existing hair thicker and darker, giving the appearance of more density. I also believe it does exhibit some stimulating effect on existing hair as my hair seems to grow slightly faster, and it looks overall more healthy. Whether this is enough to actually buy the product is up to you. 

I don't think it will do anything to regrow hair and it probably only slightly slows loss but it does help in appearance of existing hair. Those who say it does nothing are wrong, but it doesn't do a whole lot.

----------


## Winston

To all users, violent threats and harassment of any kind will not be tolerated on this forum. There are reasonable ways to get your points across without name calling and harassing other users. If you can not control this type of behavior I suggest  that you participate on another forum.

As stated before, I will be posting an updated set of rules and policies for this message forum. All posts that do not fit within the parameters of these guidelines will no longer be hosted on BTT. Members who ignore these policies will have their accounts put into moderation.

----------

